# CoC Makeover - 8/30 - Spiced Chocolate



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 31, 2008)

I did it! And I love the outcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My MA Margo did the Russian Red face chart but used So Scarlet on my lips instead b/c I insisted to.






Enjoy!

*Face:*
Studio Moisture Fix SPF 15
Fast Response Eye Cream (love this stuff!)
Studio Stick Foundation NC35
Studio Stick Concealer NW25
Studio Fix NC40
Fix +
Plum Du Bois Blush
Refined Golden Bronzer

*Eyes:*
Bare Study p/p
Spiced Chocolate Quad
Crystal Avalanche e/s
Gesso e/s
Brun e/s (on brows)
Zoomlash in Zoomblack
Boot Black l/l
Foxy Lady e/k (on bottom waterline)
Falsies #34

*Lips:*
Mahogany l/l
So Scarlet l/s
Cult Of Cherry l/g






















































I am such a pic whore! Sorry guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT (in addition to):* *I am so sorry. I mistakenly put 36 lashes instead of 34. They ARE the 34s. Also, the color placement of the shadows goes as follows:
*
*Bare Study p/p - Base on lid and brow bone
Gesso e/s - On mid lid to the crease
Crystal Avalanche e/s - Center of Gesso on mid lid to crease

Spiced Chocolate Quad:
Nanogold - highlight on brow bone
Brash - Above crease and above Gesso e/s blended inwards and outwards
Sweet Chestnut - Inner corner and outer corner of lid; lower lash line
Spiced Chocolate - Inner and outer lid between Gesso & Sweet Chestnut to create depth (hard to explain but pictures will show you what I am talking about).
*


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: CoC Makeover - 8/30 - Russian Red Face Chart*

You look gorgeous.  Love the eyes!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: CoC Makeover - 8/30 - Russian Red Face Chart*

I'm a pic whore too...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...you look gorgeous! and the colors complement your skin really well!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: CoC Makeover - 8/30 - Russian Red Face Chart*

that is super awesome! i love the eyes.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: CoC Makeover - 8/30 - Russian Red Face Chart*

Beautiful look!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: CoC Makeover - 8/30 - Russian Red Face Chart*

sweet god this is beautiful!!!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: CoC Makeover - 8/30 - Russian Red Face Chart*

Looks great! I looove the lip color on you!


----------



## rbella (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: CoC Makeover - 8/30 - Russian Red Face Chart*

My GOD! This is awesome!! Your eyes look amazing! Thank you!!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 31, 2008)

You look amazing woman! I love how she used Gesso on you. I'm blown away! I think these colors were made for you!


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 31, 2008)

this is hot your MA is good!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 31, 2008)

You look amazing!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Aug 31, 2008)

What a beautiful look!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Very sultry!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: CoC Makeover - 8/30 - Russian Red Face Chart*

Beautiful look.


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 31, 2008)

I love this look. could you tell me in what order did Margo place each shadow. thanks!!!!


----------



## kobri (Aug 31, 2008)

wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Aug 31, 2008)

very pretty! i love so scarlet on you!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Aug 31, 2008)

Soo pretty!! Ur MA did a fab job~! =D


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 31, 2008)

I think im going to run and get the 36 lashes, so scarlet, and cult of cherry lipgloss because of your photos.  you are gorgeous!


----------



## maggysfbayb (Aug 31, 2008)

very classy, that's a very beautiful look!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

thats is SOOO HOT! i love how the white colour is in the centre and those lashes look pretty


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Aug 31, 2008)

Loooooooooove this look!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 31, 2008)

Whoa, that looks perfect!!!! You are so gorgeous...


----------



## doll.face (Aug 31, 2008)

What does CoC mean??


----------



## juicygirl (Aug 31, 2008)

^^CoC =cult of cherry....gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## 2nigurl (Aug 31, 2008)

hey its so pretty colors on you! love it!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2008)

You look FABULOUS!!! Those colors look stunning on you - love the lips


----------



## couturesista (Aug 31, 2008)

Where have u been hiding?  U look FAB as usual!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 31, 2008)

You look lovely, take fab pics and is the fix+ what gives the dewy look or is that au naturel?


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 31, 2008)

totally gorgeous! i love it


----------



## beautybabe88 (Aug 31, 2008)

amazing eyes


----------



## rebekah (Aug 31, 2008)

hey girl i love this look.

but could you like do a little thing showing where each shadow was put?

Thanks


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 31, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## Divinity (Aug 31, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 31, 2008)

Suuuper pretty!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 31, 2008)

I am sorry, I had left out some info and corrected a mistake. Please see first post in my 'EDIT' comment. Thank you everyone! =)


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks awesome girl!!!


----------



## nikki (Aug 31, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!  So Scarlet was made for you!!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 31, 2008)

Holy cow you are so stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love the spiced chocolate quad on you!


----------



## RobinG (Aug 31, 2008)

Damn your so fricken beautiful and you killed the look. Its very pretty.


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 31, 2008)

looks great! you look really pretty.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 31, 2008)

This is such a pretty look! I love the colors on you.


----------



## paramourlace (Aug 31, 2008)

wow the colors look amazing on you!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 31, 2008)

*~*Gorgeous!!!!*~*


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 1, 2008)

You look gorgeous. Those colors really pop off your skin color.


----------



## hr44 (Sep 1, 2008)

Love LOVE this look on you! Gorgeous!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 1, 2008)

i love it! you look awesome!


----------



## mishameesh (Sep 1, 2008)

You are one pretty lady!  You look great!


----------



## Jot (Sep 1, 2008)

Amazing look and i love the lips


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 1, 2008)

This is a great look.  You look beautiful!!


----------



## Ciara (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow!!!  gorgeous!!


----------



## happy*phantom (Sep 1, 2008)

Mindblowing hotness!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 1, 2008)

LUV IT!!! You look stunning!! Absolutely beautiful colors on you!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Sep 2, 2008)

you are totally rocking this look! i love it, you look fantastic =)


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 2, 2008)

my god this is AMAZING. deffo getting the spiced chocolate quad !!!


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh i love this look. You always have great makeup on!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 2, 2008)

Gorgeous, your ma did a fab job.


----------



## n_c (Sep 2, 2008)

She did an amazing job! I love the e/s placement.


----------



## A Ro (Sep 2, 2008)

Gor-jus eyes!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 2, 2008)

Margo is awesome!


----------



## nico (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow! Great look.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 2, 2008)

love it!!!


----------



## MACisME (Sep 2, 2008)

beautiful! ive been in LOVE with studio Stick foundation! hey hey hey~


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 3, 2008)

Smoking freaking hot!


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 3, 2008)

Wowzers, gorgeous!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 4, 2008)

Very Hot look!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Sep 4, 2008)

Really pretty, I was wondering why you were taking so long


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2008)

You've convinced me to buy those lip colors! Me want!


----------



## User67 (Sep 4, 2008)

You are too gorgeous!


----------



## Coqui (Sep 5, 2008)

You're looking amazing!! What a look, wow!


----------



## Makeupguy (Sep 5, 2008)

Love it! Love it!  Love It!


----------



## Julie5 (Sep 7, 2008)

Gorgeous GIrl!!!!!!Wow that looks soooo nice thank you so much for sharing You look stunning!!


----------

